# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: اجرای کد با فایرفاکس

## 81579001

سلام
از این کد استفاده شده که در کروم کار میده ولی در فایرفاکس دایرکت نمیشه چکار باید بکنم؟
1
2
3
4
print  "<script> window.location.href = 'page.php' ; </script> " ;


print '<meta http-equiv="Location" content="page.php">';




ممنون

----------

